# videobearbeitung

## Tongue

servus jungs,

hab en video mit der diffgicam gedreht und als mpg aufm gentoo liegen. will das ganze jetzt mit musik unterlegen und en bissi rumschneiden dadran... hab aber kein plan was für programme es da gibt und welche gut sind! habt ihr en plan? wär wichtig da ich es für ne präsentation benörige!

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich habe mal vor Jahren ein wenig mit media-video/cinelerra gearbeitet. Damals war es nicht besonders gut hat aber für mich gereicht. Ansonsten mal auf http://gentoo-portage.com/ ein wenig in media-video stöbern.

----------

## schotter

avidemux tuts - denk ich mal - völlig

----------

## Tongue

```
checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/avidemux-2.0.24/work/avidemux-2.0.24/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-video/avidemux-2.0.24 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## Tongue

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Ich habe mal vor Jahren ein wenig mit media-video/cinelerra gearbeitet. Damals war es nicht besonders gut hat aber für mich gereicht. Ansonsten mal auf http://gentoo-portage.com/ ein wenig in media-video stöbern.

 

also cinelerra is irgendwie maskiert... aber mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" gehts auch net

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ja es ist hart maskiert. Du kannst es mal mit cinelerra-cvs probieren, das ist nur per keyword gesperrt. ACCEPT_KEYWORDS solltest du vermeiden und /etc/portage/package.keywords anstelle nehmen. Mehr dazu findest du in man portage und auch hier im Forum. Da steht dann auch wie man harte Maskierungen mit package.unmask auflöst.

----------

## theche

genauso würde ich verfahren mit avidemux. aktuellere version ist nicht nur besser, sie wird auch problemlos übersetzt.

----------

## Tongue

raffs net so wirklich... am besten schritt für schritt da ich noch net so gentoo bewandert bin irgendwie  :Sad: 

----------

## Tongue

 *Tongue wrote:*   

> raffs net so wirklich... am besten schritt für schritt da ich noch net so gentoo bewandert bin irgendwie 

 

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge cinelerra-cvs

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 3) media-libs/libtheora-1.0_alpha5 to /

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/libtheora-1.0alpha5.tar.bz2

--19:54:37--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/libtheora-1.0alpha5.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/libtheora-1.0alpha5.tar.bz2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 64.50.236.52, 216.165.129.135, 156.56.247.195

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org[64.50.236.52]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 1,765,512 [application/x-tar]

100%[=================================================================================================================>] 1,765,512    200.87K/s    ETA 00:00

19:54:49 (157.99 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/libtheora-1.0alpha5.tar.bz2' saved [1765512/1765512]

>>> md5 files   ;-) ChangeLog

>>> md5 files   ;-) metadata.xml

>>> md5 files   ;-) libtheora-1.0_alpha3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) libtheora-1.0_alpha4-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) libtheora-1.0_alpha5.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-libtheora-1.0_alpha3

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-libtheora-1.0_alpha4-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-libtheora-1.0_alpha5

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/libtheora-1.0_alpha4-enable-flags.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) libtheora-1.0alpha5.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libtheora-1.0alpha5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/libtheora-1.0_alpha5/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * econf: updating libtheora-1.0alpha5/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libtheora-1.0alpha5/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-encode --enable-shared --disable-dependency-tracking

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/libtheora-1.0_alpha5/work/libtheora-1.0alpha5/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-libs/libtheora-1.0_alpha5 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Was hast du denn für CFLAGS?

Die können, wenn sie falsch eingestellt sind schon mal so Probleme machen...

Du könntest auch ein "emerge info" posten  :Wink: 

----------

## nic0000

 *Tongue wrote:*   

> servus jungs,
> 
> hab en video mit der diffgicam gedreht und als mpg aufm gentoo liegen. will das ganze jetzt mit musik unterlegen und en bissi rumschneiden dadran... hab aber kein plan was für programme es da gibt und welche gut sind! habt ihr en plan? wär wichtig da ich es für ne präsentation benörige!

 

Wenn du KDE Nutzer bist dann währe für dich auch kdenlive interessant.

```

# emerge kdenlive -s

Searching...

[ Results for search key : kdenlive ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-video/kdenlive

      Latest version available: 0.2.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,892 kB

      Homepage:    http://kdenlive.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Kdenlive! (pronounced Kay-den-live) is a Non Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE.

      License:     GPL-2

```

Habe es mal interesse halber installiert, mangels DigiCam kann ich nichts weiter dazu sagen. Es macht aber einen ganz netten eindruck.

grüße

nico

----------

## Tongue

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Was hast du denn für CFLAGS?
> 
> Die können, wenn sie falsch eingestellt sind schon mal so Probleme machen...
> 
> Du könntest auch ein "emerge info" posten 

 pff keine ahung was muss denn da drin sein?? und wo wie was?? bin doch dummer newbie

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"Last edited by Tongue on Thu Nov 03, 2005 12:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tongue

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *Tongue wrote:*   servus jungs,
> 
> hab en video mit der diffgicam gedreht und als mpg aufm gentoo liegen. will das ganze jetzt mit musik unterlegen und en bissi rumschneiden dadran... hab aber kein plan was für programme es da gibt und welche gut sind! habt ihr en plan? wär wichtig da ich es für ne präsentation benörige! 
> 
> Wenn du KDE Nutzer bist dann währe für dich auch kdenlive interessant.
> ...

 

will ich kdenlive emergen: 

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/libsigc++-2.0.15/work/libsigc++-2.0.15/config.log

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.15 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

[code][/code]

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe eines "emerge info"...

Sieht stark so aus, als ob irgendwelche Flags falsch gesetzt wären...

----------

## Tongue

```
emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0/2.4, gcc-, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 

2.6.11-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Feb 25 2005, 11:38:46)

]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    [Not Present]

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.8.5-r3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.6.3, 1.4_p6, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share

/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kd

e/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/q

mail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/

distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl eds emboss 

encode esd fam flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk 

gtk2 imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jpeg jpg junit kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod mot

if mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png pytho

n qt quicktime readline samba sdl spell ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fon

ts type1-fonts udev vorbis win32codecs wmf wmv xine xinerama xml xml2 xmms xv zl

ib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS

```

aber wieso sollte das auf einmal so sein

----------

## _hephaistos_

hmmm der gcc ohne versionsnummer...

was sagt denn "gcc -v" bei dir?

cheers

----------

## stalinski

wieso steht da eigentlich bei Sandbox "Not present"?

Das sollte doch auch nicht sein, oder?

----------

## Tongue

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> hmmm der gcc ohne versionsnummer...
> 
> was sagt denn "gcc -v" bei dir?
> 
> cheers

 

```
 emerge gcc -v

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.12-r3 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) ChangeLog

>>> md5 files   ;-) metadata.xml

>>> md5 files   ;-) gcc-config-2.0.0_beta2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) gcc-config-1.3.12-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) gcc-config-1.3.12.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) gcc-config-1.3.10-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) gcc-config-1.3.12-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) gcc-config-1.3.11-r3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) gcc-config-1.3.11-r4.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) gcc-config-1.3.12-r3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-gcc-config-2.0.0_beta2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-gcc-config-1.3.12-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-gcc-config-1.3.11-r3

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-gcc-config-1.3.11-r4

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-gcc-config-1.3.12

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/gcc-config-1.3.11

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/gcc-config-1.3.12

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-gcc-config-1.3.12-r2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/wrapper-1.4.7.c

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-gcc-config-1.3.10-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-gcc-config-1.3.12-r3

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/gcc-config-1.3.10

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/wrapper-1.4.5.c

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/wrapper-1.4.6.c

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

/etc/env.d/gcc/1.3.12-r3 doesnt exist

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gc

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.12-r3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 25, Exitcode 1

!!! compile wrapper

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT t
```

----------

## SinoTech

 *Tongue wrote:*   

>  *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   hmmm der gcc ohne versionsnummer...
> 
> was sagt denn "gcc -v" bei dir?
> 
> cheers 
> ...

 

"_hephaistos_" hat wohl eher gemein du sollst den output von "gcc -v" posten und nicht von "emerge gcc -v"  :Wink: .

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Wenn sonst keiner mehr eine Idee hat, probier mal folgendes ...

1. Downloade eine binary vom gcc von hier

2. Wähle ihn per "gcc-config" aus

3. Compiliere die Toolchain neu

```

$ emerge binutils glibc gcc && emerge binutils glibc gcc

```

Nun sollte alles wieder funktionieren

----------

## nic0000

 *Tongue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> will ich kdenlive emergen: 
> 
> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
> ...

 

Bei mir treten keine Probleme damit auf. Scheint mit deinen anderen Problemen zusammenzuhängen.

grüße

nico

----------

## Tongue

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *Tongue wrote:*    *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   hmmm der gcc ohne versionsnummer...
> 
> was sagt denn "gcc -v" bei dir?
> 
> cheers 
> ...

 

kannst du das maybe nochmal für dumme erklätrn?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Nun... Ich würde erstmal gerne den output von

"gcc-config -l" sehen.

Das sollte eine Liste mit verfügbaren gcc-Versionen ausgeben...

Es scheint so, als wäre bei dir eine falsche/keine gcc-Version ausgewählt oder installiert...

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Nun... Ich würde erstmal gerne den output von
> 
> "gcc-config -l" sehen.
> 
> Das sollte eine Liste mit verfügbaren gcc-Versionen ausgeben...
> ...

 

problem wurde in diesem Thread geloest.

----------

## Tongue

 *schotter wrote:*   

> avidemux tuts - denk ich mal - völlig

 

hab das prog jetzt aber da alles auf englisch ist versteh ich nur die hälft... weiß bspw net wie ich da ne mp3 datei als audiohintergrung setze. gibts es das irgendwie auf deutsch bzw en deutschpackage für

----------

